# Android on HD2



## xndzizz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry if this has been answered before!

Does anyone know if its possible to install an Android rom on the HTC HD2? That phone with android would be amaazing.

Thanks!


----------



## lbcoder (Nov 26, 2009)

Not without a whole lot of work.
It is definitely a waste of that hardware to put wincrap on it.

The one reason I would NOT contribute to running android on that device is that every one of those devices that HTC sells, some amount of your $$ gets sent to microshaft, so strictly from the perspective of "I absolutely will NEVER give ONE THIN DIME to those greedy evil bastards", I would ignore the hardware and not do anything that could potentially boost its sales.


----------



## galaxys (Nov 26, 2009)

Always possible with XDA Dev...see this active thread in the Leo section:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=578575


----------



## xndzizz (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the responses...

Yeah I would love to see Android 2.0 on a Snapdragon processor. I too have a distaste for contributing to MS by purchasing an HD2, but it would be worth it 

I get the feeling the recently confirmed "Google Phone" will infact be a modification of the HD2. The thing is, it's so fricken perfect in terms of form factor, I hope they don't make it worse in an attempt to make it distinguishable different from the original

Fingers crossed. And thanks, Ill check out that link.


----------



## webmice (Mar 2, 2010)

lbcoder said:


> Not without a whole lot of work.
> It is definitely a waste of that hardware to put wincrap on it.
> 
> The one reason I would NOT contribute to running android on that device is that every one of those devices that HTC sells, some amount of your $$ gets sent to microshaft, so strictly from the perspective of "I absolutely will NEVER give ONE THIN DIME to those greedy evil bastards", I would ignore the hardware and not do anything that could potentially boost its sales.

Click to collapse



So do you own an HTC HD2 or not?  If as you say you shouldn't have one, and how you would know if Android is not easy to install on HD2?

You can hate MS as we all do, but don't bad mouth a great piece of hardware, which maybe great if it runs Android.


----------



## lsxrx7 (Mar 2, 2010)

wouldnt it easier to buy the nexus one ?
specs are close enough ....


----------



## amarko5 (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe the release of this will make a port easier 

http://www.mobiletechworld.com/2010/01/26/htc-supersonic-htc-a9292-render-and-live-picture/


----------



## Drizien (Apr 7, 2010)

I too, would like to see an android release on the HTC HD2... I really expected more from winmo 6.5


----------



## slayerns (Apr 14, 2010)

i hope there will be a port for winmo6.5 on hd2


----------



## kingrichards (Apr 18, 2010)

We're all waiting for this mate.


----------



## nomad33fw (Apr 19, 2010)

*Better be aware of who you support*



lbcoder said:


> Not without a whole lot of work.
> It is definitely a waste of that hardware to put wincrap on it.
> 
> The one reason I would NOT contribute to running android on that device is that every one of those devices that HTC sells, some amount of your $$ gets sent to microshaft, so strictly from the perspective of "I absolutely will NEVER give ONE THIN DIME to those greedy evil bastards", I would ignore the hardware and not do anything that could potentially boost its sales.

Click to collapse



You complain about MS but think that Google is better?  Really!  You might want to check into the politics and beliefs of the Google CEO Eric Schmidt.  In one of his most recent interviews he stated that he saw nothing wrong with controlling the news available to users via it's home page and search engine.  Funnier yet is that they complain about China's censorship, I guess he beliefs censorship is ok as long as he is the censor.

Anyway, didn't mean for this to become a rant, but Google is no better than MS when it comes to attempting to control a market.  Windows & Palm were first on the scene with smart phones and both of their operating systems have grown tremendously.  I would even say that Apples iPhone OS would not be as intuitive today if it were not for MS and Palm.


----------



## eaglesteve (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you really want to port your own version of Android to HD2?  It will never be as smooth and fast compared to say just buying an HTC Supersonic.  

Also, what do you do with it when everybody has moved to Android 3.0?  You won't have any support for it.  The ROM Cook may no longer be interested with porting Android 3.0 to what would have been an old outdated piece of hardware in a year's time.  

You're better off just buying an HTC Supersonic.  At least you could pray that HTC would give you future Android versions when they become available.


----------



## sancmat (Apr 21, 2010)

I've played with a Nexus one and a HD2.  The hardware is not close in my opinion.  The supersonic (Evo) looks great but it's cdma.


----------



## eaglesteve (Apr 22, 2010)

sancmat said:


> The supersonic (Evo) looks great but it's cdma.

Click to collapse



I'm sure (or at least hopeful) that a GSM version will be available later.  It's a shame to have such an excellent spec hardware not available to the rest of the world.


----------



## DaveTheTytnIIGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

eaglesteve said:


> I'm sure (or at least hopeful) that a GSM version will be available later.  It's a shame to have such an excellent spec hardware not available to the rest of the world.

Click to collapse



Really!  I've gotten so tired of my Pro2 with WM 6.5, I would buy one in a heartbeat if it was GSM and supported my carrier's 3G.  But of course, AT&T has to get the worst Android phones in history in its lineup while forgetting about HTC completely.


----------



## Slystorm (Apr 28, 2010)

If the only thing to edit is the radio rom, shouldn't be such a big deal for all the developers here.
Really looking forward to my HD2 running android!!


----------



## steady6 (May 3, 2010)

DaveTheTytnIIGuy said:


> Really!  I've gotten so tired of my Pro2 with WM 6.5, I would buy one in a heartbeat if it was GSM and supported my carrier's 3G.  But of course, AT&T has to get the worst Android phones in history in its lineup while forgetting about HTC completely.

Click to collapse




I hope you know why At&t doesn't want htc smartphones on their lineup?  The reason is because they dont want any htc phones to destroy the iphone. Which is true...sales will drop if a htc 4"3 screen showed up. Not to mention apple is sueing htc.


----------



## bizmark03 (May 6, 2010)

I just noticed the HTC desire has almost identical specs as the HD2, except for the screen size, most of it is the same, both are gsm....cant they port the android os from the desire on to the HD2..??


----------



## Timothye (May 6, 2010)

bizmark03 said:


> I just noticed the HTC desire has almost identical specs as the HD2, except for the screen size, most of it is the same, both are gsm....*cant they port the android os from the desire on to the HD2.*.??

Click to collapse



i want to know this as well .

Android for the hd2 ?

 windows mobile isnt what i expected at all . A total failure (WM6.5 )actually IMHO


----------



## kpejr187 (May 6, 2010)

Think the Droid Incredible ROM would work on a HD2??  I don't know if it being from Verizon would make a difference or not.  BTW - Droid Incredible is the strangest name for a phone EVER!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 7, 2010)

NO! It's a CDMA phone with different specifications. And yea, it's kind of an odd name.


----------



## bizmark03 (May 7, 2010)

does it matter if its CDMA or GSM?, because I heard that the radio and os are two different things...so would it be possible to run the android os from a cdma phone on the hd2 but install a gsm radio on it?

If not, they can use the android os from the desire, that one is gsm.....


----------



## bassmeister (May 13, 2010)

bizmark03 said:


> I just noticed the HTC desire has almost identical specs as the HD2, except for the screen size, most of it is the same, both are gsm....cant they port the android os from the desire on to the HD2..??

Click to collapse




Has it been done? Can the OS from the desire be "portet" to the HD2... would be great....


----------



## numba1guju (May 16, 2010)

bizmark03 said:


> does it matter if its CDMA or GSM?, because I heard that the radio and os are two different things...so would it be possible to run the android os from a cdma phone on the hd2 but install a gsm radio on it?
> 
> If not, they can use the android os from the desire, that one is gsm.....

Click to collapse



i have a feeling it will be possible but we will have to wait for the evo 4G to be released


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 16, 2010)

If you flash a Android ROM to the HD2, you will BRICK the device without question. If you Flash a GSM radio on a CDMA device you will BRICK it without a question. If you do either, you will not be able to recover your device. It's possible to port the OS from the Desire to the HD2. It's been done before with every HTC device since the Vouge through the Rhodium.


----------



## k20a1 (May 18, 2010)

it would be nice to see the desire rom ported to the hd2


----------



## mfrey0118 (May 18, 2010)

The only thing stopping me from grabbing an HD2 right now is the lack of android OS...has one been developed yet?


----------



## 35mmslr (May 22, 2010)

Well, the evo 4g Rom is in the wild now so has anyone tried it yet? No rush, just I was going to order a desire on Monday, but I really want an evo burlt I'm in the UK.


----------



## andyjor (May 22, 2010)

*The HTC HD2 and the future of Windows Mobile -- Engadget*

Leaked Windows Phone 7 ROM filename suggests an HTC Mondrian? .... If I got HD2, I would wipe it and install Android w/ Sense. .... I do think one does have to make the distinction between OS and hardware - especially if the OS ... it's possible a lot of the time but usually the experience is poor). ...


----------



## mfrey0118 (May 23, 2010)

eaglesteve said:


> Do you really want to port your own version of Android to HD2?  .

Click to collapse



A) T-Mobile customers want an android version of HD2

B) We want it with the 2 year contract discount, and don't want to pay $500 for an unlocked HTC whatever.


----------



## zippa71385 (May 27, 2010)

*cheap-o...*



mfrey0118 said:


> A) T-Mobile customers want an android version of HD2
> 
> B) We want it with the 2 year contract discount, and don't want to pay $500 for an unlocked HTC whatever.

Click to collapse



A. is right, no doubt on that...
B. all I can say is typical Tmo customer: champagne taste with a beer budget!


----------



## fKngFtd (May 27, 2010)

> Leaked Windows Phone 7 ROM filename suggests an HTC Mondrian? .... If I got HD2, I would wipe it and install Android w/ Sense. .... I do think one does have to make the distinction between OS and hardware - especially if the OS ... it's possible a lot of the time but usually the experience is poor). ...

Click to collapse



True, why sense? My preference is pure vanilla. [=
-------------------------------------
Sent via the XDA Tapatalk App


----------



## cyclonesworld (May 27, 2010)

I'm so anxiously waiting for this to happen. The HD2 is a sexy piece of hardware but no matter how much you sugar coat it, Windows Mobile sucks. 

I'm considering selling this phone for the MyTouch Slide when it's released. The Droid would be ideal but with what HD2's are going for used on ebay (funny there are so many...) what I get for the HD2 won't buy me a Droid without forking over some extra money.


----------



## mfrey0118 (May 31, 2010)

cyclonesworld said:


> I'm so anxiously waiting for this to happen. The HD2 is a sexy piece of hardware but no matter how much you sugar coat it, Windows Mobile sucks.
> 
> I'm considering selling this phone for the MyTouch Slide when it's released. The Droid would be ideal but with what HD2's are going for used on ebay (funny there are so many...) what I get for the HD2 won't buy me a Droid without forking over some extra money.

Click to collapse



Ok, so I got my HD2 from T-Mobile on Thursday, been playing with it for 4 days now...
First, I hate Microsoft and Bill Gates with a passion so I am not a tool for them. That said, I have to admit that WinMo 6.5 has actually impressed me so far. The word I keep using is "polished".
My first experience with any Linux system was Android on the G1. First smart phone ever, in fact. So when I first got it, I read everything about how HTC dropped the ball on the development, blah, blah, blah...so the first thing I set out to do was root it so I could get more memory and do other things like tethering.
Well, to put my G1 experience in a nutshell: BUGGY
Man did I ever get frustrated. My phone would be out of commission for entire days as I tried to fix and change things on that phone. Lots of F/C's, hangs, reboots, no matter what ROM I was using. Plus, I was always painfully aware of the G1's shortcomings, and what I can't do...
Enter the HD2 running stock WinMo 6.5...NICE! Very fast, very smooth, and so far very little buggage. Even the error reports are for minor things and the phone recovers very fast. My only gripe with WinMo so far is the lack of free apps in their marketplace. But I can live with that if it means my phone works all the time!
So I am grudgingly giving Microsoft a pass this time. After the failures and frustrations of the G1, coming to a WinMo phone like the HD2 has been  very...refreshing.
When I first thought about getting the HD2 (after I spent yet another afternoon wiping, flashing, and reinstalling), I searched everywhere to find out if there was hope of flashing an Android ROM to it. Seemed like people were pretty hopeful on the boards, so I dove in...
However, I am not so sure I even want to go down that road now. I mean, I am watching full version websites with FLASH CONTENT now on my HD2! That, in and of itself, is a miracle.
I guess I would be agreeable to a dual boot setup, with Android and WinMo, so I can see how Android runs on this...but that means a cooked ROM, which means BUGS, BUGS, and more BUGS...
BTW, How do I know if I have the 1024MB version? One person on here said you can't tell by the memory info in Settings, and if you have the green and red call/end buttons you have the 1024MB TMOUS version...any truth to that?


----------



## mfrey0118 (May 31, 2010)

zippa71385 said:


> A. is right, no doubt on that...
> B. all I can say is *typical Tmo customer: champagne taste with a beer budget!*

Click to collapse



You know it, baby!


----------



## _atlien_ (May 31, 2010)

zippa71385 said:


> A. is right, no doubt on that...
> B. all I can say is typical Tmo customer: champagne taste with a beer budget!

Click to collapse



I never understand why a regular person sides with the megacorporations instead of with other regular people. Who in her right mind wants to pay more. It's not like the companies aren't billionaires already, right? Geez.


----------



## cyclonesworld (Jun 1, 2010)

mfrey0118 said:


> Ok, so I got my HD2 from T-Mobile on Thursday, been playing with it for 4 days now...
> First, I hate Microsoft and Bill Gates with a passion so I am not a tool for them. That said, I have to admit that WinMo 6.5 has actually impressed me so far. The word I keep using is "polished".
> My first experience with any Linux system was Android on the G1. First smart phone ever, in fact. So when I first got it, I read everything about how HTC dropped the ball on the development, blah, blah, blah...so the first thing I set out to do was root it so I could get more memory and do other things like tethering.
> Well, to put my G1 experience in a nutshell: BUGGY
> ...

Click to collapse



WinMo isn't horrible but it's not perfect. I keep having stupid issues like the home screen locking up, the camera not working unless I reboot, stupid stuff that would mostly result from too much memory in usage. I close programs with the task manager when I'm not using them, I have nothing installed on my phone that should cause these kind of issues. 

Also I really don't feel that 6.5 is polished. Under HTC Sense is that ugly buggy operating system that hasn't changed much since my first smart phone running WM 2002. Android however is really kicking ass in the cellphone world at the moment and I feel this device would really be used to it's full potential running Android. 

About the different versions of the phone. The HTC HD2 (without the red and green buttons) has 448mb I believe where the T-Mobile HD2 (with red and green buttons) seems to have 564mb(?). I may be mixed up with my details but that's just my observations. If the phone physically has 1gb, I have no idea. With WM6.5 it sure as hell does't act like it


----------



## zippa71385 (Jun 1, 2010)

_atlien_ said:


> I never understand why a regular person sides with the megacorporations instead of with other regular people. Who in her right mind wants to pay more. It's not like the companies aren't billionaires already, right? Geez.

Click to collapse



For the most part I do agree, when I said about the beer budget I was just referring to not willing to spend money... I hae no problem spending a duffel bag of money for a phone so long as it works like a dream and Im happy, for example the N1... Still havnt regretted anything, I mean Ive had it since janurary. Evo, HD2, incredible, and others are just coming out... I'll re-up soon as the next generation smart phones come out


----------



## mfrey0118 (Jun 5, 2010)

cyclonesworld said:


> WinMo isn't horrible but it's not perfect. I keep having stupid issues like the home screen locking up, the camera not working unless I reboot, stupid stuff that would mostly result from too much memory in usage. I close programs with the task manager when I'm not using them, I have nothing installed on my phone that should cause these kind of issues.
> 
> Also I really don't feel that 6.5 is polished. Under HTC Sense is that ugly buggy operating system that hasn't changed much since my first smart phone running WM 2002. Android however is really kicking ass in the cellphone world at the moment and I feel this device would really be used to it's full potential running Android.
> 
> About the different versions of the phone. The HTC HD2 (without the red and green buttons) has 448mb I believe where the T-Mobile HD2 (with red and green buttons) seems to have 564mb(?). I may be mixed up with my details but that's just my observations. If the phone physically has 1gb, I have no idea. With WM6.5 it sure as hell does't act like it

Click to collapse



Well, I am still running the stock 2.13 ROM with WinMo 6.5 and I have none of those issues. Been using it for almost two weeks now...as a matter of fact, the only time my phone started getting a little buggy feeling was when I installed several tweak cabs.
I guess I say it's polished because I am comparing it to Android 1.6 and 2.0 cooked for the G1 (my only Android experience)...
And I guess the "flash size" setting in "about phone" is the indicator of the memory size for HSPL2..? It says "1024 MB"...


----------



## gt45turbo (Jun 9, 2010)

*Exceeded expectations*

I purchased and modded my hd2. I am currently running cooked rom. I must say prior to any mods the hd2 performed without any of the issues mentioned....no coughs or hickups whatsoever. Prior to purchasing the hd2 I had done some research on reviews for this phone, read many web sites and most of them knocked the hd2, specially the camera. After I purchased the phone I realized people are full of crap, the camera on this phone out performed any camera phone I ever owned, right out of the box without adjusting settings this camera phone blows away my $700 nikon digital slr. This is an awesome phone It has performed flawlessly and now with elegancia it blazes like a dream. I couldnt be happier regardless of the OS.


----------



## steffen1337 (Jun 9, 2010)

HD2 running WM 6.5.5 is what i´ve ever wanted. Just buy the EVO if you want Android on an 4,32" screen.


----------



## steffen1337 (Jun 9, 2010)

eaglesteve said:


> Do you really want to port your own version of Android to HD2?  It will never be as smooth and fast compared to say just buying an HTC Supersonic.
> 
> Also, what do you do with it when everybody has moved to Android 3.0?  You won't have any support for it.  The ROM Cook may no longer be interested with porting Android 3.0 to what would have been an old outdated piece of hardware in a year's time.
> 
> You're better off just buying an HTC Supersonic.  At least you could pray that HTC would give you future Android versions when they become available.

Click to collapse



When Google will release Android 3.0 I would have change phone at least a couple of times.


----------



## attn1 (Jun 10, 2010)

webmice said:


> So do you own an HTC HD2 or not?  If as you say you shouldn't have one, and how you would know if Android is not easy to install on HD2?
> 
> You can hate MS as we all do, but don't bad mouth a great piece of hardware, which maybe great if it runs Android.

Click to collapse



I don't think he said anything bad about the hardware at all - quite the contrary.  

He said it would require a lot of effort, and I think it's a safe assumption that a complete port would be a lot of work since the Nexus One can't even run a ported Desire ROM without some issues. 

He might have been a little over the top about his assessment of Microsoft purchases, but maybe not.  Since they are universally hated, why give them another nickel if it can be avoided?  They've forgotten who put them on  the map in the first place - hackers - ignored their contributions and proceeded to build the biggest bag of viruses since Hitler's whore.

Give the guy a break, okay?


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2010)

steffen1337 said:


> HD2 running WM 6.5.5 is what i´ve ever wanted. Just *buy the EVO if you want Android* on an 4,32" screen.

Click to collapse



Completely agree!


----------



## ashykat (Jun 10, 2010)

gt45turbo said:


> ... After I purchased the phone I realized people are full of crap, the camera on this phone out performed any camera phone I ever owned, right out of the box without adjusting settings this camera phone blows away my $700 nikon digital slr.

Click to collapse



Not knocking the HD2 with this comment, but if that's true I think you need to contact Nikon and get your $700 back.


----------



## mart1n1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good one!!! :-D


----------



## KevlarTheGreat (Jun 10, 2010)

I think a lot of you are stuck in a "I hate Microsoft because they are a big corporation" mindset and refuse to see that they actually made a pretty good OS with WM6.5.  The HD2 performs very well and the camera is beautiful.  I recently purchased a $300, point and shoot camera but I find myself using the HD2 instead because it's more convenient and the pictures are almost as good.

My HD2 has had to be rebooted maybe a total of 3 or 4 times since I got it about 2 months ago.  No doubt there are a few issues with the OS and sense UI, but overall, it's still great.

About the real subject here...
Even though I like the phone the way it is, I'm always dying to try other OS's on my phone for some reason.  Now that EVO is out there wouldn't it be easy to port the OS to the HD2?


----------



## PoisonWolf (Jun 10, 2010)

KevlarTheGreat said:


> About the real subject here...
> Even though I like the phone the way it is, I'm always dying to try other OS's on my phone for some reason.  Now that EVO is out there wouldn't it be easy to port the OS to the HD2?

Click to collapse



Here's a tip....similar physical dimensions does not equate to "easy to port".


----------



## kiljoy (Jun 10, 2010)

gt45turbo said:


> I purchased and modded my hd2. I am currently running cooked rom. I must say prior to any mods the hd2 performed without any of the issues mentioned....no coughs or hickups whatsoever. Prior to purchasing the hd2 I had done some research on reviews for this phone, read many web sites and most of them knocked the hd2, specially the camera. After I purchased the phone I realized people are full of crap, the camera on this phone out performed any camera phone I ever owned, right out of the box without adjusting settings this camera phone blows away my $700 nikon digital slr. This is an awesome phone It has performed flawlessly and now with elegancia it blazes like a dream. I couldnt be happier regardless of the OS.

Click to collapse



You need to return your dslr then cause you dont know how to use it.  You should never have bought a dslr because you are a point and shoot type of guy.  I like my hd2's camera too, it out performs most phones i have used and seen, but my Nikon blows this and all camera phones out of the water.


----------



## Snake55 (Jun 16, 2010)

get back to the [expletive deleted] subject !!!!! all you people here dont now what your talking about so stop posting your stupid Comments " I think this and I think that " BaCK TO HD2 ANDROID TALK... [expletive deleted] !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KevlarTheGreat (Jun 17, 2010)

PoisonWolf said:


> Here's a tip....similar physical dimensions does not equate to "easy to port".

Click to collapse



Obviously, I wasn't referring to the physical dimensions, but Evo and HD2 must share a lot of the same hardware (display, touch, same processor, etc), thus those drivers (or system code) would be the same, etc...  Of course there are some differences.. maybe the radio because Evo supports 4G, etc, but some of it has to be the same.

I'm a Hardware Design Engineer so I know if you don't have to change something for a price, performance, or sustainability issue, you don't change it.  Why make extra work for yourself?


----------



## gt45turbo (Jun 17, 2010)

no comment,


----------



## mfrey0118 (Jun 17, 2010)

So...are we any closer to an Android ROM for HD2?


----------



## geothermalcat (Jun 18, 2010)

also wondering.. ^^


----------



## Archer (Jun 18, 2010)

KevlarTheGreat said:


> Obviously, I wasn't referring to the physical dimensions, but Evo and HD2 must share a lot of the same hardware (display, touch, same processor, etc), thus those drivers (or system code) would be the same, etc...  Of course there are some differences.. maybe the radio because Evo supports 4G, etc, but some of it has to be the same.

Click to collapse



Drivers aren't hardware dependant.  They're hardware _and_ OS dependant.  You couldn't use the same device drivers from an Android phone on a Windows phone.  If you could, there'd be no point in having device drivers.


----------



## Snake55 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Your Kidding Right*



johncmolyneux said:


> Drivers aren't hardware dependant.  They're hardware _and_ OS dependant.  You couldn't use the same device drivers from an Android phone on a Windows phone.  If you could, there'd be no point in having device drivers.

Click to collapse




Your Kidding Right? If its the same product ie hardware then yes the drivers will be the same cause your going to be using them with the Android OS no one said that they wanted to use the driver for the Windows Base OS  ..
Re Read what you Said and go back to School


----------



## maxpower097 (Jun 20, 2010)

lbcoder said:


> Not without a whole lot of work.
> It is definitely a waste of that hardware to put wincrap on it.
> 
> The one reason I would NOT contribute to running android on that device is that every one of those devices that HTC sells, some amount of your $$ gets sent to microshaft, so strictly from the perspective of "I absolutely will NEVER give ONE THIN DIME to those greedy evil bastards", I would ignore the hardware and not do anything that could potentially boost its sales.

Click to collapse



I dunno I had a cellphone war with my HD2 vs a new Incredible? The HD2 just crushed the incredible. WIMO was even faster then droid using the HD2. Not that it matters buy wimo isn't all bad.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jun 28, 2010)

lbcoder said:


> Not without a whole lot of work.
> It is definitely a waste of that hardware to put wincrap on it.
> 
> The one reason I would NOT contribute to running android on that device is that every one of those devices that HTC sells, some amount of your $$ gets sent to microshaft, so strictly from the perspective of "I absolutely will NEVER give ONE THIN DIME to those greedy evil bastards", I would ignore the hardware and not do anything that could potentially boost its sales.

Click to collapse



Lighten up, Tony Robbins...


----------



## lllcursedlll (Jul 6, 2010)

*So did anyone figure out if it's possible yet*

Any updates on Android for HD2? Sorry but I've been away from the computer for a few weeks...


----------



## scrwdup (Jul 6, 2010)

lllcursedlll said:


> Any updates on Android for HD2? Sorry but I've been away from the computer for a few weeks...

Click to collapse



i second this ^^^^^^...


----------



## frankd14321 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why aren't you guys looking in the HD2 section for this?

Much progress has been made, if it's that important to you, find the pages with the info, and bookmark them?


----------



## maxpower097 (Jul 6, 2010)

They have the Kernal for Android and Unbuntu booting up in haret. They also have touch drivers and a couple others. There is a test rom you can download and test. Its supposed to be buggy as hell and freeze quickly but it is technically running now..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqR_BJc4qKc


----------



## ricepicker (Jul 7, 2010)

ISXRX7: wouldnt it easier to buy the nexus one ?
specs are close enough ....




close enough, is not enough, if there is something better, and if it can potentially run android (as well as anything else), then (with better hardware) it can potentially run it better.


----------



## Anderdroid (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd definitely be interested in this... the HD2 is hot but Windows Mobile locks up when.. texting?! lol


----------



## dharvey4651 (Jul 8, 2010)

Snake55 said:


> get back to the [expletive deleted] subject !!!!! all you people here dont now what your talking about so stop posting your stupid Comments " I think this and I think that " BaCK TO HD2 ANDROID TALK... [expletive deleted] !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Watch your mouth... Swearing and using vulgarities is a big time violation of the forum rules...

__________________________

Side note - This topic is completely and totally un-necessary. This is already being discussed HERE.


----------



## maxpower097 (Jul 8, 2010)

andershizzle said:


> I'd definitely be interested in this... the HD2 is hot but Windows Mobile locks up when.. texting?! lol

Click to collapse



You need to do some research. Right now I'm using Kumars Classic rom with no file explorer extender. This app caused task manager to hang. Running in this configuration I'm going on my 12th day without a restart. So the HD2 is fine and stable, its the roms and apps your having issues with, which believe it or not happens on all phones, even iphones. My buddies Incredible freezes about every other day.


----------



## simplyapplied (Jul 8, 2010)

Any ETA on when there will be anything stable? I've got a friend with an HD2 and she wants to get another phone, but she might like it more with Android.


----------

